# Grandforks Men Show Buck Gardner/Big Sean



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

The Grand Forks Men Show will be going on Feb. 27th and 28th. There will be lots going on from Campers to RV's to Four Wheelers and Boats. I would also like to mention that Buck Gardner and Big Sean Hammock will be attending both days. Each will have three booths full of merchandise. Both Sean and Buck will also be doing seminars complete with calling deminstrations, hunting techniques, and calling 101. There will also be dog training seminars for pointers and flushers. Also many fishing seminars by area catfishermen and walleye anglers. More information to come.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Do you have any more info on it? Like times of the seminars with buck and sean? Is there a list of events i could find somewhere?
thank you


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Buck and Sean will be doing a couple shows a day. I will post up at the end of the week and give specific speaking times.


----------



## justahunterguy (Feb 24, 2010)

How much of a boat show is this? I am from out of town and thinking about coming in, but would like more information.
Do you have a website with more information?
Thanks. :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

No website for this one there will be alumina craft, ranger, warrior, lund, and star craft. And I believe a few more. But all the big boys will be there for sure.


----------

